# CENTRAL LUZON | Projects & Construction



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of Awesome Projects!

Deserved an International Thread 

*CENTRAL LUZON Projects & Construction*



*Central Luzon*

• Country: Philippines
• Island group: Luzon

Area
• Total :21,543 km2 (8,318 sq mi)

Population (2010)
• Total	10,137,737
• Density	470/km2 (1,200/sq mi)

Central Luzon (or Gitnang Luzon in Filipino), also known as Region III (or Region 3), is an administrative division or region of the Republic of the Philippines, primarily serve to organize the 7 provinces of the vast central plain of the island of Luzon (the largest island), for administrative convenience. The region contains the largest plain in the country and produces most of the country's rice supply, earning itself the nickname *"Rice Granary of the Philippines"*. Its provinces are: *Aurora, Bataan, Bulacan, Nueva Ecija, Pampanga, Tarlac, and Zambales.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Luzon


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*PAMPANGA PROVINCE | Global Gateway Logistics City *





mnemonick said:


> *GLOBAL GATEWAY LOGISTICS CITY
> *
> 
> 
> ...






mnemonick said:


> *Sabah Al Ahmad Iconic Tower and Transport Complex (GGLC) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Construction Update:



mnemonick said:


> Construction Updates:
> 
> Aero Park
> 
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*MALOLOS CITY | Robinsons Place Malolos*




Philstar.Com



oinks said:


> March 28, 2013


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*CABANATUAN CITY | SM Cabanatuan *





jay_umali2 said:


> *SM City Cabanatuan to have unique design*
> By Armand M. Galang
> 
> Apr 04, 2013
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*CLARK | SM Clark Expansion*



Karisma said:


> *SM City Clark Expansion Render*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Karisma said:


> By TheJMP617
> 
> 
> SM City Clark[/B] Expansion update as of 1:20 PM, March 31, 2013:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Town of BOCAUE | Philippine Arena & Philippine Stadium @ Ciudad de Victoria *









ardvo said:


>


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*CLARK | Clark Green City*



Monchhichi said:


> *Clark Green City masterplan out by Q1 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





future_proof said:


> *Global Land Use experts land in Clark, tour Clark Green City site*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*ANGELES | Penthouse Hotel 14 fl*



tita01 said:


> ANGELES | Penthouse Hotel [14F|mix]
> 
> This Project Deserve A Thread
> 
> ...





sisigman said:


>


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*ANGELES |9 Marquee |multi-tower|8F|13F|*





skyscraper2012 said:


>


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*MEYCAUAYAN CITY | Supima Square *




william :D said:


> *Supima Square*
> *Meycauayan City, Bulacan*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*ANGELES CITY & PAMAPNGA | High Rise & Malls etc.. Projects*



sisigman said:


> Bi
> 
> AGT Towers (Angeles) --- mukhang 12 floors plus roofdeck
> 
> ...





sisigman said:


> Have you seen the construction of the 9-storey Horizon Condominium (Tower One)? It's along Don Juico Ave. in Brgy Malabanas, Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*PAMPANGA PROVINCE PROJECTS*


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...09845811.90165.226030990774371&type=1&theater


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*First P2-billion hotel to rise in Clark *


> _*In Photo*: Taiwanese investors Tony Wang and Jack Yam lead the groundbreaking of the five-star Hotel Midori Clark at the free port on Thursday. Joining them are CDC President Arthur Tugade and Mayors Marino “Boking” Morales of Mabalacat City and Ed Pamintuan of Angeles City. (Ric Gonzales)_
> 
> 
> CLARK FREEPORT—A P2-billion hotel will rise here in 2014 and it’s touted to be the first of its kind in Central Luzon.
> ...


http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/index.php/news/top-news/11968-first-p2-billion-hotel-to-rise-in-clark


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Clark International Airport Expansion



> *P360-M expansion of Clark Airport to start soon*
> By Mark Anthony N. Manuel
> 
> The National Government is set to start the P360-million expansion project of the Clark International Airport (CIA) next month, the state-run Clark International Airport Corporation (CIAC) said Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Proposed Ayala Porac | Town of Porac | PAMAPANGA



sisigman said:


> OMG! Here's a rare find! I found a photo of the *Preliminary Land Use Plan of "Nuvali Porac"*!!! It is indeed along SCTex. And take a look, there's a "university zone" in the middle. Wowowowow. :banana: I believe though that this part of Porac is no longer just Dolores. It's also Brgy. Manuali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*GREAT JOB*, Kudos to you *tita01* !!! :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Park Inn Clark Coming Soon!



skyscraper2012 said:


> *SM unit to build new hotel in Clark*
> http://manilastandardtoday.com/2013/04/24/sm-unit-to-build-new-hotel-in-clark/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raixuis (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there any thread here in SSC about that 7B project of MW in Clark?


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

raixuis said:


> Is there any thread here in SSC about that 7B project of MW in Clark?


none

*Why N. Luzon Urban Beltway is a rising investment destination*

MANILA, Philippines - The North Luzon Urban Beltway is now a rising investment destination, with Clark and Subic freeport zones attracting foreign investments, according to property consultant CBRE Philippines.

In a report, CBRE noted that infrastructure developments such as the North Luzon Expressway, Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway, Clark International Airport, as well as the Global Gateway Logistics City and a South Korean firm's leisure tourism estate in Clark, have helped boost the region's growth in recent years.

Central Luzon is the third largest contributor to the national economy with a 9.1% share of GDP in 2010. In 2011, the region posted the highest GDP growth in the country with 11.9%, even higher than NCR and Calabarzon.

Clark and Subic Freeport Zones have also continued to attract investors, thanks mainly to the fiscal and non-fiscal incentives offered to manufacturing locators. Subic has also attracted tourists, with its leisure tourism developments.

Many leading property developers have also entered the Central Luzon area, with Robinsons Land opening a Go-Hotel branch in Clark and Megaworld reportedly developing a 550-hectare property in Clark into a mixed-use complex.

"With all these infrastructure developments and promising macroeconomic indicators underway, the North Luzon Urban Beltway is poised to be the next major destination of the country," CBRE said.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/business/04/27/13/why-n-luzon-urban-beltway-rising-investment-destination


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Manila-Clark bullet train: Coming soon?*



MANILA, Philippines - Pangilinan-led Metro Pacific Investment Corp. (MPIC) is still keen on undertaking the government's bullet train project between Manila and Clark should it push through.

Asked to respond to a report that the government is studying how to proceed with the rail project meant to boost Clark's chances as alternative or main gateway, MPIC Vice President for Corporate Communications Melody del Rosario said they are still keen on undertaking the project but have not submitted any proposal to the government.

"We've always been interested in that (bullet train project). We have expressed our interest. We want to participate if government will bid it out," del Rosario said.

However, the project seems a long shot since it remains in the early stages of project evaluation and has a long way to go before it reaches the bidding phase.

Only when the government has decided on its airport strategy -- whether Clark will become the main in place of, or alternative international airport to, congested Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA) in Manila -- will the rail project proceed.

http://www.rappler.com/business/ind...e/26737-manila-clark-bullet-train-coming-soon


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*SAN JOSE DEL MONTE | Colegio San Agustin ‎*



yhuanista07 said:


>


U|C


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

yhuanista07 said:


> *SKYLINE*
> Hospital and Medical Center
> Skyline Drive corner Quirino Highway, San Jose Del Monte City
> 
> ...



SJDM​


----------



## TheJMP617 (Apr 20, 2012)

Park Inn Clark topped off


----------



## TheJMP617 (Apr 20, 2012)

del


----------



## extra extra (Feb 5, 2017)

napansin ko lang. yung mga bagong footbridge sa angeles kaparehas nya mga bagong footbridge sa san fernando. nung dumaan kami tarlac city ganun din footbridge dun. sa central luzon lang ba to o buong pilipinas?


----------

